# Zeer pot and growing Cyp hybrids



## Linus_Cello (Aug 19, 2011)

Greetings and Salutations-
I'm new to the forum, and as best as I could, I couldn't find a thread on this subject, so I thought I would start this one.
I'm interested in growing cypripedium hybrids. With the hot weather we had in DC, my cyps could have used a "zeer pot" (especially before they were knocked over by my neighbor's cat while I was on vacation, and the person watering the garden failed to notice, so it dried up) (see gardensatposthill.com/website/Cypripedium%20overview.htm). Does anyone on the forum use zeer pots for growing cyps? If so, what would be the best sand to use? Is play sand ok, or should I use something that has less salt, like pool sand? 
Also would it be better if each cyp that I'm growing in a pot have its own zeer pot, or could I get a big clay pot and put 3 cyps in it?
The varieties I'll be growing are Gisela, Ulla Silkens, and Lothar Pinkepank.
Thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome from NYC! Never used a zeer pot but if yoiu could put them together then why not. BTW, DC is kind of south for a lot of Cyps, you should see if you can get an acaule and kentuckiense types.


----------



## Shiva (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum Linus and what is a Zeer pot? Also, the last Orchid Digest magazine has a great section on Cyps hybrids, if you don't know already.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 19, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Welcome to the Forum Linus and what is a Zeer pot?



see gardensatposthill.com/website/Cypripedium%20overview.htm


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm sorry -- I could not find any reference to Zeer pots on that website. So I did a google search, and this is the first hit that came up:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pot-in-pot_refrigerator


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I wish there were photos.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 19, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for the link, I wish there were photos.


http://www.google.com/search?q=Zeer...gDsLngQexvvCTBw&ved=0CEgQsAQ&biw=1184&bih=614


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 19, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for the link, I wish there were photos.



Here's another helpful link: 
www.theruralindependent.com/food-preservation/zeer-pot-2


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2011)

Cool. Another survivalist strategy in the hat!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome from Luxembourg!!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello and welcome!! Good luck with the cyps.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 20, 2011)

:clap::clap:WELCOME to the forum01


----------



## Brian Monk (Aug 20, 2011)

I have been using these for a long time, but never knew they had a name! Thanks.


----------



## Brabantia (Aug 21, 2011)

Maybe a good solution to cultivate cold Masdies...in hot climate.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 21, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I'm sorry -- I could not find any reference to Zeer pots on that website.





it was down the page under 'In Pots'


In Pots

Pot Culture of Mature Cypripedium

Pots for Warm Climates

Potted Cypripedium may be kept in situations in which temperatures are often high in the summer by growing them in pots with the ability to be cooled by evaporation. There are several ways in which to do this. A very simple method is based on the "zeer pot" method of placing one pot inside another in such a way that the outer pot is kept moist so that evaporation from it causes evaporative cooling of the inner pot.


----------



## poozcard (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh
interesting!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 21, 2011)

Brian Monk said:


> I have been using these for a long time, but never knew they had a name! Thanks.



Hi Brian-
Can you post some pics? What type of sand do you use? Pool sand? Do you use a terracotta pot? If so, how do you keep the water from draining out at the bottom (just plug the hole)? Do you add an overflow hole so if there is heavy rain, the cyp pot doesn't flood?
Thanks!
Linus


----------



## Brian Monk (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't tend to plug any holes, but just water extensively. I use two clay pots, or a clay pot inside of a plastic pot, or (rarely) a plastic pot in a clay pot. I don't grow Cyps in tehm, but other plants that require cooler consitions and especially cooler roots, like besseae hybrids. I tend to pack sphagnum moss in between the pots, and don't use sand.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 14, 2011)

Quick update. The pot that I thought had dead plants from being knocked over, there are tiny leaf buds at the surface. I'll try to remember to post pics later. I guess maybe the vegetation just died back during the extreme heat (while I was on vacation), but the roots are fine for next year (I hope).

I'm excited that Roberts Flowers (www.orchidmix.com/) will be at the National Capital Orchid Society show Columbus day weekend (http://www.ncos.us/ncos/fallshow.htm). Hopefully he'll have some easy cyps to grown, and some advice on my zeer pot question.


----------



## mormodes (Sep 14, 2011)

Brian Monk said:


> I don't tend to plug any holes, but just water extensively. I use two clay pots, or a clay pot inside of a plastic pot, or (rarely) a plastic pot in a clay pot. I don't grow Cyps in tehm, but other plants that require cooler consitions and especially cooler roots, like besseae hybrids. I tend to pack sphagnum moss in between the pots, and don't use sand.



I use pot in pot but never tried placing sand or moss between the pots. Do you plug the drainage holes or leave them open to allow the water to drain away instead of evaporating?


----------



## keithrs (Sep 14, 2011)

I was just ref. here by another member....... very interesting!!!!! Put to respond to mormodes..... I would think the more water you could keep in-between the longer it will cool for. I'll have to try this!!!


----------



## keithrs (Sep 14, 2011)

In theory, If you have one clay pot with water on the inside would cool too....NO?


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 15, 2011)

keithrs said:


> I was just ref. here by another member....... very interesting!!!!! Put to respond to mormodes..... I would think the more water you could keep in-between the longer it will cool for. I'll have to try this!!!



if you wanted to make a 'fan-pad' zeer pot, you could set something up so that water would drip down into the stuff between the two pots so that it would cool for quite a long time without checking all the time. also if it got real hot you could put a few ice cubes into the stuff between or really cold water


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 16, 2011)

Can anyone post some pics of their zeer pot system?

On a separate note, here's my pic of the new growths. I thought the cyps died in the heat when I was on travel. Glad to see they're fairly tough survivors. It's either Gisela or Ula Silkens (I'm guessing the latter; the other one got rot from over-watering when it was 95+ in May).


----------



## Hera (Sep 16, 2011)

Linus_Cello said:


> I'm excited that Roberts Flowers (www.orchidmix.com/) will be at the National Capital Orchid Society show Columbus day weekend (http://www.ncos.us/ncos/fallshow.htm). Hopefully he'll have some easy cyps to grown, and some advice on my zeer pot question.



Email him to make sure he brings some. I would preorder actually. I haven't seen him just bring them to any shows unless there was a request.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 19, 2011)

Hera said:


> Email him to make sure he brings some. I would preorder actually. I haven't seen him just bring them to any shows unless there was a request.



I already contacted him. I'll be getting a pubescens, as it's only $30, plus some "ladies tresses" and calopogon for the bog garden; and some media. I was tempted by the japonica, but at $95, I would feel terrible if it died.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 17, 2012)

I noticed in another thread:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=355050#post355050

That someone was growing their cyps in "clay balls" (Hydroton or Hydroleca, or terra-lite) . I've been using a mixture of Soil Perfector, Turface, and coarse perlite. I use clay balls for my dendrobiums (semi-hydroponic). Anyone have advice on using "clay balls" vs other inert media? Last summer in Washington DC, it got really hot (over 90 F for weeks); I'm hoping the "clay balls" retain moisture better and help with evaporative cooling. Anyone have experience with clay balls in zone 7/8?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is a method I've used with modest success in a climate far warmer on average than the D.C. area - more like Charleston, SC in these parts.

Pot in Pot Cooler


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I like the wicking tape idea.
I wonder if semi-hydoponic would work for cyps. It works great for my dendrobiums.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 24, 2012)

Linus_Cello said:


> Thanks for the link. I like the wicking tape idea.
> I wonder if semi-hydoponic would work for cyps. It works great for my dendrobiums.



I know that Ron Burch has grown some of his very close to semi-hydro, though without those clay balls. If you go that route then definitely no organics in the mix at all or you're looking for trouble.


----------



## quietaustralian (Apr 24, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Here is a method I've used with modest success in a climate far warmer on average than the D.C. area - more like Charleston, SC in these parts.
> 
> Pot in Pot Cooler




Thanks for the articles, very informative.
I've grown some so called easy Cyp hybrids for a few years with reasonable success. I have been using a mix of perlite and cocopeat which seems to be working well for these plants but I have recently bought some C tibeticum flasks. Do you think a cocopeat/perlite mix would be suitable for tibeticum or would you sugest that I try and find some of the other inorganic ingredients mentioned in some of the literature?

Regards and thanks, Mick


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 24, 2012)

quietaustralian said:


> Thanks for the articles, very informative.
> I've grown some so called easy Cyp hybrids for a few years with reasonable success. I have been using a mix of perlite and cocopeat which seems to be working well for these plants but I have recently bought some C tibeticum flasks. Do you think a cocopeat/perlite mix would be suitable for tibeticum or would you sugest that I try and find some of the other inorganic ingredients mentioned in some of the literature?
> 
> Regards and thanks, Mick



Hey Mick, interesting that you can keep Cyp hybrids alive in your climate - I thought I was pushing them here in southern Japan. I've not tried cocopeat before, so a can't advise on its use. As long as it doesn't break down quickly and you repot often, then it may be fine. C. tibeticum hates excess moisture while dormant and it also requires at least 4 months of dormancy to grow well. It likely will be more challenging to grow than any of commonly available hybrids, especially deflasked seedlings.

I'm guessing you bought your flasks from Dr. Perner?


----------



## quietaustralian (Apr 25, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Hey Mick, interesting that you can keep Cyp hybrids alive in your climate - I thought I was pushing them here in southern Japan. I've not tried cocopeat before, so a can't advise on its use. As long as it doesn't break down quickly and you repot often, then it may be fine. C. tibeticum hates excess moisture while dormant and it also requires at least 4 months of dormancy to grow well. It likely will be more challenging to grow than any of commonly available hybrids, especially deflasked seedlings.
> 
> I'm guessing you bought your flasks from Dr. Perner?



Thanks Tom,

I don't have the plants in Vietnam, they're in South Australia, an equally challenging environment given that its the driest state in the driest continent on earth. I doubt I'd be able to grow most Cyps in VN without refrigerated air conditioning. The dry heat in Sth Australia means that evaporative cooling allows for huge drops in temp where its not possible in most of VN due to air being near saturated at the hottest time of year. My cool house seldom if ever gets above 28C. I use a zeer type potting arrangement and plants spend about 4 months in the fridge. I'm not confident about raising the C tibeticum but I'll give it a go. I'll try and photo document the process.

The flasks are from Dr. Perner

Regards and thanks, Mick


----------

